# A sign of things to come?



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I hope not. Saw this riding by the other day. I hope it's just a relocation and they aren't a casualty of the death of the tour business due to C19.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I did the googling, maybe it'll save someone else a few minutes 





__





Radial Engineering


Radial Engineering Ltd. is a manufacturer of professional audio products based in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. A longstanding reputation for bringing reliable and tough-as-nails problem solvers to the market means you will see Radial products on stages and in studios world-wide.




www.radialeng.com


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Speaking of a sign of the times, my wife and I were looking for a house here in Brantford to downsize from where we are as its just us 2 now. Every single house in our price range has 9 offers on it and I'm not able to even view, 30 seconds after its listed on MLS. I could sell my home easy but getting a place is next to impossible. From what I told its everyone from the GTA\Burlington\Hamilton area taking advantage of our real estate prices.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Speaking of a sign of the times, my wife and I were looking for a house here in Brantford to downsize from where we are as its just us 2 now. Every single house in our price range has 9 offers on it and I'm not able to even view, 30 seconds after its listed on MLS. I could sell my home easy but getting a place is next to impossible. From what I told its everyone from the GTA\Burlington\Hamilton area taking advantage of our real estate prices.


apparently Windsor is much the same (I'm in Wpg now, but thats where i grew up.. everything is up, up,up..)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

terminalvertigo said:


> apparently Windsor is much the same (I'm in Wpg now, but thats where i grew up.. everything is up, up,up..)


I read somewhere on the Internet that the top 3 cities with the lowest sales to homes available ratio (expressed as SLNR) Were #1 Windsor, #2 London, #3 Brantford.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I hope not. Saw this riding by the other day. I hope it's just a relocation and they aren't a casualty of the death of the tour business due to C19.
> 
> 
> View attachment 323509


I hope not too. Everything I own is good. Want more too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> I hope not too. Everything I own is good. Want more too.


Me too. There stuff is bullet proof and sounds great.

But our consumer level equipment isn't what they really make their money on - they are more oriented towards pro gear and tour companies, and that business has been decimated in the last 4 months.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Me too. There stuff is bullet proof and sounds great.
> 
> But our consumer level equipment isn't what they really make their money on - they are more oriented towards pro gear and tour companies, and that business has been decimated in the last 4 months.


For sure the pro touring industry is shut down, but I think even consumer level sales have got to be hurting. Gigs of all sizes have come to a crashing halt.

Sad.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Here in Ottawa, there is a series of "drive-in Bluesfest" gigs this weekend, with a price-per-car tab. I just hope that what starts out as a means to space patrons apart doesn't result in contagion by people thinking "Hey, why not split the $86-a-car tab between *six* people instead of 3?"


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Me too. There stuff is bullet proof and sounds great.
> 
> But our consumer level equipment isn't what they really make their money on - they are more oriented towards pro gear and tour companies, and that business has been decimated in the last 4 months.


I am hoping they are doing so well they need a larger facility. 😜

Don't forget their line of STUDIO gear. This is where my interest lies, but I think you guys are right about the touring solutions they provide -- their main thing probably.

If I knew they were shutting down I would scoop a PowerStrip with the Q3 and Komit tout friggin suite.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> I am hoping they are doing so well they need a larger facility. 😜
> 
> Don't forget their line of STUDIO gear. This is where my interest lies, but I think you guys are right about the touring solutions they provide -- their main thing probably.
> 
> If I knew they were shutting down I would scoop a PowerStrip with the Q3 and Komit tout friggin suite.


That's my hope as well. They are in a lovely location, right off the PItt River / dike and just down the road from a micro-brew. But size does matter. I haven't heard or read anything about closures or anything, but how would I?

I include their studio gear in with their pro equipment, at least in my mind. The stomp boxes and guitar oriented stuff is fairly new and fairly small, in the Radial grand scheme of things.

They also have an acoustics department, Prime Acoustic, that is similar to what Sonex was doing years ago. Also in the same facility.


{edited} Oh yea, don't let that US flag in the window fool you, it's one of three they have out front. They are located in Port Coquitlam on Kebet Way.


----------



## Boogyin1979 (May 14, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> Speaking of a sign of the times, my wife and I were looking for a house here in Brantford to downsize from where we are as its just us 2 now. Every single house in our price range has 9 offers on it and I'm not able to even view, 30 seconds after its listed on MLS. I could sell my home easy but getting a place is next to impossible. From what I told its everyone from the GTA\Burlington\Hamilton area taking advantage of our real estate prices.


It’s not a great time to be a buyer, that’s for sure. There isn’t enough supply. Right now the courts in Ontario are not allowing banks to proceed with default proceedings on homes due to COVID. That will change later this year and the market is going to flood. We have an issue here in Kingston and Prince Edward County where there is a modest supply but coming in as a buyer you won’t even be looked at if you have any conditions (I.e. selling your current place) at all. If the bank won’t give you bridge financing you’re essentially a non-player.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Good news:








We’ve Moved into a Bigger and Better Building


We at Radial Engineering and Primacoustic are excited to announce that we have moved to a new location 5 minutes away from our old address in Port Coquitlam BC. This brand new building has been designed to our exact needs with increased space for production and warehouse capabilities. This state...




www.radialeng.com


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice to see a good company grow, especially in hard times, and most especially if it's Canadian.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, good news indeed. The sign worried me a bit, considering no info on their site and given the world's current (and future) economic situation.


----------

